# Type 2, exercise and testing



## pippaandben (Jan 2, 2012)

Have now been given permission to start exercise on hydraulic machine circuit. 30 minutes 3 x week as levels just into single figures fasting now. Should I test before and after exercise and if so at what times? Do I have carbs before and after and at what times? As I am still trying to get me levels down I have not had to worry about hypos yet. How will I know if the excercise is affecting me and at what sort of time scales. I'll be glad when I have stabilised and got it all sussed out. Still feel in a bit of a limbo but at least I don't panios about spikes now!!
Once again any advice welcome.


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 2, 2012)

pippaandben said:


> Have now been given permission to start exercise on hydraulic machine circuit. 30 minutes 3 x week as levels just into single figures fasting now. Should I test before and after exercise and if so at what times? Do I have carbs before and after and at what times? As I am still trying to get me levels down I have not had to worry about hypos yet. How will I know if the excercise is affecting me and at what sort of time scales. I'll be glad when I have stabilised and got it all sussed out. Still feel in a bit of a limbo but at least I don't panios about spikes now!!
> Once again any advice welcome.



Hi pippaandben welcome to the forum, nice to hear things are settling down for you. What is hydraulic machine circuit? 

I often cycle 20 to 25 miles at a time and also run (I have to admit it has been 8 weeks since my last lot of exercising - long story). 

I tend to exercise at least an hour after having a meal i.e. if I cycle i have porridge for breakfast and take a back pack with me with fruit and sandwiches in to eat while I'm out, I also take my testing kit, glucose tablets and orange juice for just in case.  

When I run I tend to eat a banana an hour before as well.

Have you asked your medical team what they recommend before your exercise. 

If it was me to start with I would test before and after to establish your levels and see what happens after exercise. Personally again I would eat an hour before exercising to ensure enough energy. 

It might have to be trial an error until you find the perfect routine.  

Hopefully some of the more hardened exercises will be along some to give you there view as well.


----------



## pippaandben (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Diane. Hydraulic machines make you work against hydraulic pressure and not weights. So the harder you push the stronger the pressure. Different machines in the circuit work different parts of you eg arms, legs, stomach etc. You do 3-4 circuits and one machine each circuit checks heart rate and if high - automatically limits the start time of the next 3 machines. You only do 30 seconds on each but if you are working hard that is about the limit as my leg muscles are really trembling- then 30sec stepping on a "rest" station. The system is called Curves and is brilliant for recovery from ops and for myself strengthening muscles before my replacement knee op.


----------



## SimplesL (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi

I started at my local "curves" last April. My HBA1c reading a couple of weeks earlier was 7.2% (metformin increased); when I was next checked in October it was down to 5.8% and my metformin reduced back to what it was in March. 

Not due another HBA1c until May so I'll see if levels still good. Although as I have obtained a free meter from Abbots & I'll be doing some self-testing for a couple of weeks to a month (I'll have to buy some more strips etc as meter came with 10, so not enough for me to self-test for a couple of weeks or so)to see if reduced metformin still keeping me at a good level if it has crept up I'll be able to see if I can tweak diet/exercise to improve rather than have to increase metformin in May.

I have a GP appointment in a couple of weeks I hope to come off the imipramine I'm on for some residual nerve pain following radiotherapy in March. I decided I would not self-test until I have only my metformin & statin in my system so nothing will hopefully influence the results. I'll be discussing with him so I get the best out of it; apart from fact I expect he'll tell me I don't need to; I'll be doing it anyway.

Best wishes


----------

